# Just got Deactivated for false accusation



## JD Fernando (Jun 15, 2017)

Welp, just lost my Uber account because someone has complained that I threatened him/her and engaged in unsafe behavior.
I didn't even know what rider, didn't have any encounters like that, but I cancelled on a rider when he was arms reach of my car because he took too long(more than 5 min) to come out.
Not sure if it was him, but Uber isn't telling me which trip or if I cancelled or took the trip.

Can't I sue these people for false accusations and lost wages?
I mean I will have to sue Uber to get the info on the rider first.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JD Fernando said:


> Welp, just lost my Uber account because some dbag has complained that I threatened him/her and engaged in unsafe behavior.
> I didn't even know what rider, didn't have any encounters like that, but I cancelled on a rider when he was arms reach of my car because he took too long(more than 5 min) to come out.
> Not sure if it was him, but Uber isn't telling me which trip or if I cancelled or took the trip.
> 
> ...


It is Ridiculous how easily this happens.

Why dont we have a REAL COMPANY to work with yet ?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JD Fernando said:


> Welp, just lost my Uber account because some dbag has complained that I threatened him/her and engaged in unsafe behavior.
> I didn't even know what rider, didn't have any encounters like that, but I cancelled on a rider when he was arms reach of my car because he took too long(more than 5 min) to come out.
> Not sure if it was him, but Uber isn't telling me which trip or if I cancelled or took the trip.
> 
> ...


You lost the second you applied for uber...

That was your mistake.

Good luck with wherever your life takes you.

I rate your chances of reactivation at medium low.

It was probobly the guy you canceled on at arms length, it was a revenge reporting.

For everyone else BUT the OP if you physically see them you might as well just take them, for EXACTLY this reason

To the OP...

Sorry bro...


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

JD Fernando said:


> Welp, just lost my Uber account because some dbag has complained that I threatened him/her and engaged in unsafe behavior.
> I didn't even know what rider, didn't have any encounters like that, but I cancelled on a rider when he was arms reach of my car because he took too long(more than 5 min) to come out.
> Not sure if it was him, but Uber isn't telling me which trip or if I cancelled or took the trip.
> 
> ...


And this is why UberX drivers are employees, not contractors. You were fired without cause. MAKE SURE YOU FILE FOR UNEMPLOYMENT


----------



## JD Fernando (Jun 15, 2017)

Most likely it was likely that guy


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

See this kind of stuff is why I'm feeling less and less like the dreaded Union is a bad thing.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Ask them for a detailed report and that you will be going to your lawyer to seek defamation charges


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

I didn't think the driver nor pax could rate and/or report the other on a cancelled trip. And why would you wait for a pax only to cancel on them when they were about to get in your car?


----------



## Genkidama- (Feb 3, 2017)

Get a dashcam


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JD Fernando said:


> Welp, just lost my Uber account because some dbag has complained that I threatened him/her and engaged in unsafe behavior.
> I didn't even know what rider, didn't have any encounters like that, but I cancelled on a rider when he was arms reach of my car because he took too long(more than 5 min) to come out.
> Not sure if it was him, but Uber isn't telling me which trip or if I cancelled or took the trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

I also say it was him, but it does seem like you were trying to teach him a lesson and people don't like that. Looks like you screwed with the wrong person...Sorry anyway.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

JD Fernando said:


> Welp, just lost my Uber account because some dbag has complained that I threatened him/her and engaged in unsafe behavior.
> I didn't even know what rider, didn't have any encounters like that, but I cancelled on a rider when he was arms reach of my car because he took too long(more than 5 min) to come out.
> Not sure if it was him, but Uber isn't telling me which trip or if I cancelled or took the trip.
> 
> ...


You might be mad , but you have no case.

There's no one to sue. You're an independent contractor who had their contract terminated. No body, no crime.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JD Fernando said:


> Welp, just lost my Uber account because some dbag has complained that I threatened him/her and engaged in unsafe behavior.
> I didn't even know what rider, didn't have any encounters like that, but I cancelled on a rider when he was arms reach of my car because he took too long(more than 5 min) to come out.
> Not sure if it was him, but Uber isn't telling me which trip or if I cancelled or took the trip.
> 
> ...


What story did you tell uber?


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Tell them you have a dashcam and ask them what time the incident happened so you can review the footage/send them the video/post it on youtube.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

That really sucks. 
Stories like these make me less likely to go out. It's been over a month since I last drove for them. 

Good luck.


----------



## JD Fernando (Jun 15, 2017)

For one, I didn't know it was the pax approaching my car, I hit cancel as soon as the timer was up. I saw him throwing his arms up as I drove away and that's when I knew it was him.
Anyway, I have asked Uber to tell me which trip to sign the document they sent me to give my side of the story. Problem is, a covo like that never happened. I usually keep my mouth shut when I have a pax. So idk who reported this false claim.

Also there was another cancelation by a pax because I couldn't find where she was. She was on the phone with me at the time she said she is going to cancel this. Not sure if she was the one that made a false claim.

Also Uber won't give me a detailed report to "protect privacy and security" of the rider unless I go through court


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

Was this your first incident? IF so talk to them nicely and explain that it was a misunderstanding. I had a guy claim that I demanded cash for a ride. I posted that story a while ago. I spoke to uber and explained that the guy was huge and drunk at 9am and he tipped me 25.00 because he turned a 5 minute trip into a 20 minute trip because he forgot his wallet, had to stop at the bank...etc. Uber said do not worry about it I even got the extra money for the extended trip


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JD Fernando said:


> For one, I didn't know it was the pax approaching my car, I hit cancel as soon as the timer was up. I saw him throwing his arms up as I drove away and that's when I knew it was him.
> Anyway, I have asked Uber to tell me which trip to sign the document they sent me to give my side of the story. Problem is, a covo like that never happened. I usually keep my mouth shut when I have a pax. So idk who reported this false claim.
> 
> Also there was another cancelation by a pax because I couldn't find where she was. She was on the phone with me at the time she said she is going to cancel this. Not sure if she was the one that made a false claim.
> ...


Just keep emailing uber. Eventually you will be reactivated. I had many situations where the rider was yelling and waving as I've driven past them and cancelled. Yesterday I accepted a pax with a 4.32 rating by mistake. I arrived at the destination and waited a minute, then kept driving. I saw him in my back window waving his hands and yelling. He called me 4 times and I did not answer. Eventually he cancelled and I got a cancellation fee.

Later on I arrived at destination and was greeted by a family of 5. The dad was well over 6 feet tall and the youngest kid looked about 8 yrs old. I'm not going to have an 8 yr old sit on someone's lap in my Prius. Rather than "educate" the rider as to why I won't take them, I just told them I need to turn around and then drove off and cancelled "do not charge rider."


----------



## Salah Deaibes (Jun 5, 2017)

The ride you cancel can't harm you because he or she don't have you any more on them apps.. look in you closet if I might say that what you have beside that


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> And this is why UberX drivers are employees, not contractors. You were fired without cause. MAKE SURE YOU FILE FOR UNEMPLOYMENT


This doesn't make sense. Contractors can't be fired?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> This doesn't make sense. Contractors can't be fired?


That's correct... if you are fired WITHOUT CAUSE, that makes you an employee. In other words, you can fire an employee with no reason needed or without cause. To terminate a contractor, a violation of the contract needed to take place.... there needed to be CAUSE for the termination. So if the driver was terminated without violating the contract, they were most likely an employee and can file for unemployment.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Salah Deaibes said:


> The ride you cancel can't harm you because he or she don't have you any more on them apps.. look in you closet if I might say that what you have beside that


The ride you cancel can't *RATE* you, but they sure harm you. They email Uber, with your name, car make and license number and a tall story on why you were at fault, not them. Uber believes them


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> That's correct... if you are fired WITHOUT CAUSE, that makes you an employee. In other words, you can fire an employee with no reason needed or without cause. To terminate a contractor, a violation of the contract needed to take place.... there needed to be CAUSE for the termination. So if the driver was terminated without violating the contract, they were most likely an employee and can file for unemployment.


First of all, no one was terminated without caused. He was terminated for threatening a pax. Now that could be a lie. But that's the reason. It's not without cause.

With contractors there doesnt have to be a violation. What if you just don't like their work? You can get new contractors.

You guys are confusing someone your hire for a specific job. Like you hire a contractor to build you a deck in your home. and you both sign a contract. 
Yes, in this case you have a contract so you can't just fire him without cause.

This is different for a contractor you hire to maintain your home with no end date. He's just your guy. You can fire that contractor.

We're the latter. We can be fired without cause. We don't have to be employees.

Otherwise when is our end date as contractors? They have to keep us at drivers forever because they don't have cause?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> See this kind of stuff is why I'm feeling less and less like the dreaded Union is a bad thing.


Omg. Its literally as simple as no driver working on a particular day. 
All at the same time. One day.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> First of all, no one was terminated without caused. He was terminated for threatening a pax. Now that could be a lie. But that's the reason. It's not without cause.
> 
> With contractors there doesnt have to be a violation. What if you just don't like their work? You can get new contractors.
> 
> ...


Wrong. You are not any different than the guy that builds a decks if you were indeed an independant contractor but you not. You are an employee misclassified as a contractor.

Also, I don't know where the threatening a passenger came from.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

They absolutely can not renew your contract. Our contract is basically only good for one ride at a given rate. They are renewing our contract and extending it each time they offer us a trip. They can at any time decide not to offer any further trips Uber is not contractually obligated to offer any trip at all, if a trip is offered the terms are in place on both sides.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

JD Fernando said:


> Welp, just lost my Uber account because some dbag has complained that I threatened him/her and engaged in unsafe behavior.
> I didn't even know what rider, didn't have any encounters like that, but I cancelled on a rider when he was arms reach of my car because he took too long(more than 5 min) to come out.
> Not sure if it was him, but Uber isn't telling me which trip or if I cancelled or took the trip.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your deactivation. Every time i hear about a mistreatment like this i am left wondering how some people can still argue against drivers unionizing. Uber's culture and its dehumanization of "partners" will never change with or without Travis!

I would rather unioninze and risk losing Uber than continue driving for these soul sucking vampires.


----------



## EthiopianFemalePax (Jun 19, 2017)

Lwyrup


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Wrong. You are not any different than the guy that builds a decks if you were indeed an independant contractor but you not. You are an employee misclassified as a contractor.
> 
> *Also, I don't know where the threatening a passenger came from*.


Did you read the first post? That's what this whole thing is about.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> See this kind of stuff is why I'm feeling less and less like the dreaded Union is a bad thing.


You have to try really hard to get fired under a Union.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> That's correct... if you are fired WITHOUT CAUSE, that makes you an employee. In other words, you can fire an employee with no reason needed or without cause. To terminate a contractor, a violation of the contract needed to take place.... there needed to be CAUSE for the termination. So if the driver was terminated without violating the contract, they were most likely an employee and can file for unemployment.


OK, lets reword that then. Not fired. But you can always say to a contractor after they complete their job (for us it would be after completing a ride)
" I have no more work for you at this time. I'll let you know if something comes up."
How about Uber does that to us and we just stop getting pings. Not fired. Just on standby.Permanent standby.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> And this is why UberX drivers are employees, not contractors. You were fired without cause. MAKE SURE YOU FILE FOR UNEMPLOYMENT


Uber generates leads for your transportation company. They find a rider, they tell you where that rider will be, you fulfill that request. You are not being fired. You merely will no longer receive leads from Uber for your transportation company.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Uber generates leads for your transportation company. They find a rider, they tell you where that rider will be, you fulfill that request. You are not being fired. You merely will no longer receive leads from Uber for your transportation company.


haha. I like the way you worded that.
I CANNOT get fired from my transportation company. I just have to find a new dispatcher.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> haha. I like the way you worded that.
> I CANNOT get fired from my transportation company. I just have to find a new dispatcher.


Bingo. Some markets have more options for this "dispatcher" others do not. Some savvy drivers developed their own private clients so they don't have to be dependent on Uber.

Everyone wants to tote that they are their own boss and freedom to make their own schedule, but then fail to realize this applies to every aspect of Uber, including how you generate leads and revenue. Uber isn't a transportation company, as they say, they are basically a dispatcher. Someone with their app says "I need a ride!" so they then send a message to a driver saying "Hey, I have a rider, you down? Pays crap, but if you don't want it I'll send it to the next guy..."

Of course, none of this is being spoken in English, rather in 1's and 0's between the different apps....


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> First of all, no one was terminated without caused. He was terminated for threatening a pax. Now that could be a lie. But that's the reason. It's not without cause.
> 
> With contractors there doesnt have to be a violation. What if you just don't like their work? You can get new contractors.
> 
> ...


There's no recourse against Uber for this, but you can sue John or Jane Doe the passenger, and then subpoena Uber for the information regarding the passenger until you can track down their identity and sue them directly. If Uber has you deactivated have records about what your average pay was for those days of the week that you're unable to work and get your damages from them. You would be suing for slander and defamation of character. Your deactivation and inability to earn money would constitute your actual or estimated damages, and then add in more to reach the small claims max in your state as punitive damages.


----------



## JD Fernando (Jun 15, 2017)

Update -
So, after sending Uber multiple responses to their email and 48 hours later of getting deactivated, I called Uber CS line pissed off and demanding answers as to why they haven't sent a singal response to any of my emails.
After going back and forth with the cs rep, she finally transferred my call over to Uber's Safety dept.
He just gave me more details as to what the exact complaint was.

So this guy had complaint that I engaged in a hit and run accident. He had complained that I had run over his foot while I was driving away, while driving away I apparently had hit a cyclist that was nearby, had an altercation with the cyclist and left the scene of the accident.

I was like "wtf".....I told him that, if I were to leave a scene of an accident like that, there would be a police report and cops would have been here by now.
This complaint makes sense because I received a call from James River Insurance this morning asking about an incident happened on June 17th.

I thought to myself, why would James River Insurance call me for a verbal altercation??? (If I ever had one)....lol

Anyway, he reactivated my account again after speaking to me.....

What an exaggerated complaint he has made......SMH


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

They can't rate if there was no trip.



JD Fernando said:


> For one, I didn't know it was the pax approaching my car, I hit cancel as soon as the timer was up. I saw him throwing his arms up as I drove away and that's when I knew it was him.
> Anyway, I have asked Uber to tell me which trip to sign the document they sent me to give my side of the story. Problem is, a covo like that never happened. I usually keep my mouth shut when I have a pax. So idk who reported this false claim.
> 
> Also there was another cancelation by a pax because I couldn't find where she was. She was on the phone with me at the time she said she is going to cancel this. Not sure if she was the one that made a false claim.
> ...


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

JD Fernando said:


> Update -
> So, after sending Uber multiple responses to their email and 48 hours later of getting deactivated, I called Uber CS line pissed off and demanding answers as to why they haven't sent a singal response to any of my emails.
> After going back and forth with the cs rep, she finally transferred my call over to Uber's Safety dept.
> He just gave me more details as to what the exact complaint was.
> ...


so the rider made the whole thing up??? because he was mad you cancelled?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

jfinks said:


> They can't rate if there was no trip.


No they can't rate you if you cancel the trip, but they sure can mess you up. They go into their trip log, Trip Details, Help and send anything they want to Uber. 
In this case the pax told Uber, the driver drove over his foot, hit a bike and assaulted the bike rider before driving away. I'm just surprised the pax didn't tell about not getting his service dog from the trunk.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Sue for tortuous interference of a business relationship. The more these pax get sued the fewer false complaints we will suffer. About unions, bad idea, driver owned TNC much better


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> Sue for tortuous interference of a business relationship. The more these pax get sued the fewer false complaints we will suffer. About unions, bad idea, driver owned TNC much better


Ya you're right, making much less money with no benefits is better.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Ya you're right, making much less money with no benefits is better.


 a driver owned TNC could provide much better income than a union.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> a driver owned TNC could provide much better income than a union.


In theory yes.


----------



## JD Fernando (Jun 15, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> so the rider made the whole thing up??? because he was mad you cancelled?


Yup, sure looks like that way....
It's a laughable accusation, if it was really this guy who made this thing up. lol
Why?
Because I cancelled on him about 7.15pm on a Saturday night in Washington DC.
If such a thing happened, any sane person would at least capture a pic and made a police report as a hit and run accident.
I was driving in DC till 12.15am Sunday, and cops would have definitely arrested me if such a thing would have happened given they are everywhere in DC all the time.

If I were to be involved in a hit and run, would I be driving in the same city that incident happened to make it easier for cops to arrest me?? LMAO


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JD Fernando said:


> Update -
> So, after sending Uber multiple responses to their email and 48 hours later of getting deactivated, I called Uber CS line pissed off and demanding answers as to why they haven't sent a singal response to any of my emails.
> After going back and forth with the cs rep, she finally transferred my call over to Uber's Safety dept.
> He just gave me more details as to what the exact complaint was.
> ...


To be honest, i would have deactivated you while I investigated this. I would have suspended you and sent the companies local insurance investigator over to get your statement and make sure that the customer sought out proper medical treatment for getting his foot run over...

At this point... a lack of any foot injury (and there would be if someone's foot did get run over) would lead me to deactivating the customer permanently.

If however the customer was in the hospital with a foot injury i would urge them to notify the police and get the driver arrested for fleeing the scene of an accident with injuries.

If i was running uber, and i was the insurance investigator for the company, you would still get suspended but a noticeable lack of any proof of anything happening would result in... a few hours suspension on you at the most. This is how it would have gone down at a taxi company.

But uber doesn't have local investigators at all, even thou it would save them money. If uber spent a few billion putting up some bonds for self insurance they could save boatloads of money by self insuring. A lot of taxi companies do this. And it would be a tangeble asset and something that would build on uber's net worth. If a company where to ever buy uber, or merge, or IPO, the bonds would be a dollar for dollar asset.

The effect is that when you have so many cars on the road the accidents are to be expected, it's cheaper to just pay out claims than it is to get insurance. This is definitely the point where uber is at.

James river is making money off uber. If uber were to cut them out and self insure, uber could instead be keeping all the money that James river is making in profit.

d


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Glad you got reactivated, OP. I had a false claim about a month ago. A couple wanted me to take them all over creation with multiple stops. I took them to the hospital and had no idea how long I'd have to wait. In the meantime, I got another call during surge rates, I took that ride and left them to get another driver. They reported that I demanded cash. I explained the situation and Uber was understanding. Luckily I have over 200 five star ratings and over 30 compliments. 

Never underestimate the vindictive nature of those who don't get their way. I got a low rating and feedback report because I politely declined to go to a drive through at a fast food joint. I don't want food in my car, but selfish people don't care about that. There is very little to protect us drivers. Try to keep good ratings to ward off false accusations. Working with the public is never easy.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I was recently deactivated from Lyft because of a couple entitled girls, who apparently thought they were too good to pay the prime time rates, following the Metallica concert. Apparently, I'm a bad ass! @120#, I can kidnap and hold 2 girls against their will, as I drive 20 miles across town. But I'm a nice kidnapper because I allowed one "hostage" to get out at her home, registered to the acct. Then take the 2nd "hostage" to her destination , that they just added as we approached the first drop! IDK. . . I don't kidnap frequently but is it typical to grow fond of your kidnapper and want to spend more time with them?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I did have a car run over my foot years ago and I had no injuries. It stopped hurting after a few minutes and I could walk away. My shoes took the impact. 
It's similar to how a person could not get hurt lying on a bed of nails, but they will get hurt lying on one nail. The car tires deform to go around an obstacle, like a foot. The air in the tire absorbs the impact and the pressure temporarily increases. That's why you feel less bumps in the road if the tires are under inflated


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> a driver owned TNC could provide much better income than a union.


Unless the driver owned TNC was owned by someone like me, than I doubt the pay would go up much at all.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

JD Fernando said:


> For one, I didn't know it was the pax approaching my car, I hit cancel as soon as the timer was up. I saw him throwing his arms up as I drove away and that's when I knew it was him.
> Anyway, I have asked Uber to tell me which trip to sign the document they sent me to give my side of the story. Problem is, a covo like that never happened. I usually keep my mouth shut when I have a pax. So idk who reported this false claim.
> 
> Also there was another cancelation by a pax because I couldn't find where she was. She was on the phone with me at the time she said she is going to cancel this. Not sure if she was the one that made a false claim.
> ...


Go to Forestville a.k.a. Greenlight office. They might help.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> I was recently deactivated from Lyft because of a couple entitled girls, who apparently thought they were too good to pay the prime time rates, following the Metallica concert. Apparently, I'm a bad ass! @120#, I can kidnap and hold 2 girls against their will, as I drive 20 miles across town. But I'm a nice kidnapper because I allowed one "hostage" to get out at her home, registered to the acct. Then take the 2nd "hostage" to her destination , that they just added as we approached the first drop! IDK. . . I don't kidnap frequently but is it typical to grow fond of your kidnapper and want to spend more time with them?


Must have been Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Ask them for a detailed report and that you will be going to your lawyer to seek defamation charges


Uber's response:

LMFAO!!!

-- Sincerely, Uber.


----------



## Mike Flynn (Feb 16, 2017)

JD Fernando said:


> Welp, just lost my Uber account because someone has complained that I threatened him/her and engaged in unsafe behavior.
> I didn't even know what rider, didn't have any encounters like that, but I cancelled on a rider when he was arms reach of my car because he took too long(more than 5 min) to come out.
> Not sure if it was him, but Uber isn't telling me which trip or if I cancelled or took the trip.
> 
> ...


Deactivation is heaven sent. Now you're motivated to secure real employment.

Suggest u keep uber OFF ur resume'


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Salah Deaibes said:


> The ride you cancel can't harm you because he or she don't have you any more on them apps.. look in you closet if I might say that what you have beside that


This is an often misconceived idea. Uber & Lyft have a record of every Ping & Trip. Also, both driver and passenger has History of same. All passenger needs to do is write in and Uber/Lyft will easily find the trip in question...especially if there is a claim of violent or threatening behavior.



Daisey77 said:


> I was recently deactivated from Lyft because of a couple entitled girls, who apparently thought they were too good to pay the prime time rates, following the Metallica concert. Apparently, I'm a bad ass! @120#, I can kidnap and hold 2 girls against their will, as I drive 20 miles across town. But I'm a nice kidnapper because I allowed one "hostage" to get out at her home, registered to the acct. Then take the 2nd "hostage" to her destination , that they just added as we approached the first drop! IDK. . . I don't kidnap frequently but is it typical to grow fond of your kidnapper and want to spend more time with them?


Smart of you to make them to add the 2nd drop in the app...wow, getting paid while kidnapping...such a wonderful life we live!


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

There is always Lyft if you still want to drive.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Smart of you to make them to add the 2nd drop in the app...wow, getting paid while kidnapping...such a wonderful life we live!




Right? I knew something funny was going on but did not realize it would go to this extent . She was pretty insistent about not adding the second stop, in the app. She came up with every excuse to not add it. With every excuse, I had a solution and with every solution, she had an argument. As soon as the second stop was added, the subject of price came up and the comments started coming. Luckily I had emailed Lyft as soon as I drop them off to give them a heads up. After the" kidnapping" charges were dismissed, then she accused me of speeding and being on my phone the entire time. So I submitted screenshots of my call logs. People are unbelievable￼


----------



## chuxdaddy (Jun 15, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Just keep emailing uber. Eventually you will be reactivated. I had many situations where the rider was yelling and waving as I've driven past them and cancelled. Yesterday I accepted a pax with a 4.32 rating by mistake. I arrived at the destination and waited a minute, then kept driving. I saw him in my back window waving his hands and yelling. He called me 4 times and I did not answer. Eventually he cancelled and I got a cancellation fee.
> 
> Later on I arrived at destination and was greeted by a family of 5. The dad was well over 6 feet tall and the youngest kid looked about 8 yrs old. I'm not going to have an 8 yr old sit on someone's lap in my Prius. Rather than "educate" the rider as to why I won't take them, I just told them I need to turn around and then drove off and cancelled "do not charge rider."


Why would Uber assign a family of 5 to your vehicle? In my uber app, the POOL say 1-2 passenger, UBERX 1-4, UBERXL 1-6. I guess this could happen if the pax did not pay attention to the passenger maximum in the app.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

chuxdaddy said:


> Why would Uber assign a family of 5 to your vehicle? In my uber app, the POOL say 1-2 passenger, UBERX 1-4, UBERXL 1-6. I guess this could happen if the pax did not pay attention to the passenger maximum in the app.


 How would Uber know there was 5 people? You're not required to enter the number of people unless it's a pool


----------



## chuxdaddy (Jun 15, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> How would Uber know there was 5 people? You're not required to enter the number of people unless it's a pool


You must not have read my question. I have the Uber app because I do use their services. As a customer, the number of people in my party decides which type of Uber I will need. In my city if my party is 5, my only option would be UberXL. So why send a Prius to pick up a party of 5, unless the party was not paying attention to the limit of people that is on the app.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

JD Fernando said:


> Welp, just lost my Uber account because someone has complained that I threatened him/her and engaged in unsafe behavior.
> I didn't even know what rider, didn't have any encounters like that, but I cancelled on a rider when he was arms reach of my car because he took too long(more than 5 min) to come out.
> Not sure if it was him, but Uber isn't telling me which trip or if I cancelled or took the trip.
> 
> ...


you should not cancel when someone is within arms reach because it's been 5 minutes and 1 second. It's stupid, unprofessional and rude.

Find something better, with Uber you are guilty in their eyes automatically no questions asked.


----------

